# Bonefishing Trip - Kamalame Cay (Andros)



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm heading to fish in early June. The place we are staying at has a big flat walking distance from the room and supposedly brings in a lot of bones when the tide is right. 

I'm bringing a 6 weight (light I know) and a 12 weight if we find some permit, barracuda, or tarpon. 

Has anyone fished here before? If so do you have any advice?

Also, if anyone has some flies they want to get rid of I'm looking to buy some. 

I'm going to go on 3 guided trips and fish around the resort. The resort is small and supposed to have really good fishing there and be good for the wife. 

2 trips will be fishing the flats and 1 will be offshore at a reef close by. 

Does anyone have any recommendations on guides? I believe I will be stuck with who the resort books with because it's a remote island. 

Thanks for any info you can give me. First bonefish trip and I'm excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*I can't help*

you with the flys but my advise to is to get as much practice with the 6wt as you can. For bones you will have to see the fish so when you do your cast has to be "spot on". For the 12wt the same thing is true, but be sure to practice your Double Haul so you can shot that line some distance. I would take some big orange, brown closers for the big ones. Good luck and let us know how your trip turns out.


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you sir will do. I only had a 6wt before this trip and have my accuracy spot on with it. Need to get some work in with the 8 and 12 before the trip. 

I have a trip booked already with Carlton Mackey. Not sure if anyone has fished with him but he came recommended from someone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Got these and picked up some shrimp and a couple more flies today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

So far I booked one trip with a guy named Carlton Mackey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Are you going to get an 8wt rod before you go? That 6 at will be really light unless the bones are small and the weather is perfect. And the 12 is really overkill for the other species you might run into. Havenâ€™t fished Kamalame, but in my experience the guides donâ€™t supply rods like they do in the Keys. An 8 and 10 would be much better if by any chance you can get your hands on them. 

For bonefish flies, the Gotchas and Mini-Puffs are good choices. Be sure to have them in at least a few sizes and eye weights. Iâ€™d bring some in size 2,4 & 6 and with bead chain and lead eyes and a few blind (no eyes) ones. There are lots of other good fly choices of course. Just depends on how serious you want to be about it and how much you want to spend.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Aggie_bowtech said:


> ...
> I'm bringing a 6 weight (light I know) and a 12 weight if we find some permit, barracuda, or tarpon. â€¦ have any advice?
> 
> ...


Your fly selection looks workable but I'd be concerned about the rod selection.

In early June its likely to be 10-15 on most days on the flats and some days 10-20 and worse. A 6 wt is going to be very frustrating in those conditions...not just in casting distance but even more important in accuracy and "quickness" of delivering the fly. Multiple false casts cost critical time. Accuracy is critical.

I've done a lot of bonefishing there and I wouldn't count on a 6 wt in early June. Along with a good reel with lots of backing and good drag system, a 6wt is totally fine for handling the bones there....but the wind is another story. Everyone has different skills and for myself at that time of year, I would have a good 9 wt set up and probably use it every day.

A good 9wt is entirely adequate for permit and larger bones and small tarpon that frequent that area and if the wind is overpowering your 9 wt, then it probably isn't a fishable day for anyone.

As far as the 12 wt, I'd leave it at home unless you specifically know of a billfish opportunity with a boat that knows how to fly fish for the blue water species. Otherwise, its just going to take up space.

Its a great place and a super opportunity to enjoy some world class flats fishing...but the frustration factor with a 6 wt in early June is very real possibility.


----------



## ShepardG (Jun 18, 2014)

We were at Kamalame the beginning of the May for a week. Fished with guides 3 days and on our own the other 3 days. The flats behind the resort are amazing, but you have to hit it with the rising tide and stay in about the 6"-12" water range, that's where the majority of the bones we caught were pushing.

In the mornings, check out by the marina. Every day we were there a huge school of bones was feeding on the surface, big fish too and the 12wt was helpful there to keep them out of the pilings. 

With the winds and the power of the fish, the 6 may not be enough rod. 8wt is the perfect stick for the island. I will say that you want to make sure to bring some smaller flies; best fly on the flats was a #4 gotcha followed by a #4 crazy charlie. The bigger fish hit the avalon well. Long, 10lb leaders did best for us. 

Good luck!


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Meadowlark said:


> Your fly selection looks workable but I'd be concerned about the rod selection.
> 
> In early June its likely to be 10-15 on most days on the flats and some days 10-20 and worse. A 6 wt is going to be very frustrating in those conditions...not just in casting distance but even more important in accuracy and "quickness" of delivering the fly. Multiple false casts cost critical time. Accuracy is critical.
> 
> ...


It's all good, I'm bringing an 8 wt. reel with 9 wt. line and an 8 wt. Sage rod.

I'm bringing a 6 wt., 8 wt., and 12 wt.

Here's my 8 wt. (Hydros) and I used this same sucker redfishing with Mason M. out of Rockport and I love this 8 wt.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a great choice going with that 9wt line....should help tremendously with the winds. 

Wishing you a great trip and Tight Lines!


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Meadowlark said:


> That's a great choice going with that 9wt line....should help tremendously with the winds.
> 
> Wishing you a great trip and Tight Lines!


Thank you!!

I practiced casting in 30 mph wind last night and caught a trout. I got that double haul down and ready to go.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Get ready....

*"Bonefish 12:00, moving right, 100 ft, Get ready, 2:00; 60 ft, cast, cast now!!, let it sit, strip, let it sit, strip, strip, set it !"*

The sounds of happiness!


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Meadowlark said:


> Get ready....
> 
> *"Bonefish 12:00, moving right, 100 ft, Get ready, 2:00; 60 ft, cast, cast now!!, let it sit, strip, let it sit, strip, strip, set it !"*
> 
> The sounds of happiness!


60' cast???????? Uh oh?????? Just kidding!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Teaser pic. Wife 3 bones and me 1 that got off. Going after them tomorrow and I'll be bringing my A-Game this time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Wife got 3 yesterday on dead shrimp. I caught one that broke off (barracuda had dinged my leader prior). Most bones are cruising and not feeding so hard to get to them. Had 2 sharks and barracuda play with a big streamer. Went to Mastic Point yesterday and most of the bones were in deeper water because it was hot. Heading to Joulters today and will report back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Wife got 9 bones and I got one. But, I got a bruiser and I'm happy.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elsillo (Nov 26, 2016)

Nice Permit! congrats!


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

elsillo said:


> Nice Permit! congrats!


Permit? I see a nice bonefish and a barracuda. Nice catch Aggie....the ghost of the flats!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Pay no attention, Aggie, to the slimy comments...oh looks like someone wisely deleted the worthless slime.

That's a very nice bone. A good one to introduce you to the wonders of this great fish. How was the wind on the flats?


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Meadowlark said:


> Pay no attention, Aggie, to the slimy comments...oh looks like someone wisely deleted the worthless slime.
> 
> That's a very nice bone. A good one to introduce you to the wonders of this great fish. How was the wind on the flats?


Wind was up everyday all day but we had good sun to find them. Fish were in shallows early and finding deeper water and channels around spoils when it got hot. So typically in around 2-3' water. That made it hard because they were always cruising and hard to find eating. Tide changes were the key too. We did find fish going in and out of mangroves so we parked and waiting for them there and caught quite a few. Most other people caught 20-30 bones a day and did best wading and following schools. Catch the outside fish and when you get hooked up just start walking back. But almost all those were 1-2 lbs and the biggest was around 4-5 lbs. I'm happy with my one big one and I'll post a video later. Found it in the shallows with one friend and sight casted him and brought him in. Lots of great people and good fisherman on this island for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Pay no attention, Aggie, to the slimy comments...oh looks like someone wisely deleted the worthless slime.
> 
> That's a very nice bone. A good one to introduce you to the wonders of this great fish. How was the wind on the flats?


it was a compliment veiled in sarcasm, you old ninny. _
__you, and the girl who deleted it. when did this place become a sorority?_
_
_
have you ever in you life sat around a campfire drinking whatever hooch you like, zima or whatever, and elbowed the the guy sitting next to you (who you considered a friend) and made sarcastic comments to him all in good fun as part of the male bonding experience? or have you always been like this?

cuz that's all that comment was... a compliment to the guy in a way that was meant to make him laugh.

of course if his T-level has dropped like yours (and the moderator's) obviously has, he'd be offended. but judging from the pictures he appears to be a virile young lad who can take a ribbing in good fun and understand that if he wasn't liked, he wouldn't be addressed.


why do you take everything i say so seriously and get so butt-hurt? 



you want me to start using pink font to indicate sarcasm? 



i thought this was a group of like-minded individuals with the privilege of manhood hanging between their legs that understood each other. 



what's happened to this place???


do you guys really want this place to be "drink a cup of tea, have some crumpets, and compliment each other"??? cuz in Texas dudes don't act like that.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Good job Aggie......at least you were successful. More valuable to you than any of the advice given here, will be the experience you gained, catching bonefish on fly. Next time you will fare much better. 

I wonder how comical it was, the first time you had to clear your fly line, once a fish ate! I remember my first time (+/- 70 lb. tarpon), now over 40 years ago and let's just say I'm glad it was dark out and I was alone! You'll get better fast. Looks like you had fun, anyway.


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll post up the video in a few min


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Permit Rat said:


> Good job Aggie......at least you were successful. More valuable to you than any of the advice given here, will be the experience you gained, catching bonefish on fly. Next time you will fare much better.
> 
> I wonder how comical it was, the first time you had to clear your fly line, once a fish ate! I remember my first time (+/- 70 lb. tarpon), now over 40 years ago and let's just say I'm glad it was dark out and I was alone! You'll get better fast. Looks like you had fun, anyway.


Thanks! Somehow I think my post got taken like I am new to fly fishing but I was really looking for any recommendations on guides on Andros and/or recommendations on fly types and sizes for bonefish for around that area. Like I did figure out crabs and pink puffs don't with there. I also did get some messages from some people who had been to this island and resort and gave me lots of good info on fly choice.

I'm after a tarpon for sure and that is awesome your first was a 70 lb. tarpon. You're right about the experience before and that is exactly why we went! I'm going to Panama next month to Tropic Star and will be bringing the 8 wt and 12 wt there and have everything ready to go. That 12 wt is like chunking a broom stick. I'm practicing with that thing a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Here's a link to the video I put together: 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

